# Murray's Open Day At Port Stephens This Sunday



## Gough (14/5/09)

G'day all,

We've finally hit the ground running here at Port Stephens near Newcastle after moving our brewery from Taylors Arm on the Mid North Coast of NSW. The move was a massive mission and I'm still getting over it... But that's another story!

We have settled into our new location at the Port Stephens Winery and are holding an open day/launch for the brewery on this Sunday 17th May from 10am-5pm. We'll have all our beers available for tasting and purchase, regular tours of the brewery across the day, a few 'meet the brewer/tasting' sessions and would love to see as many beer lovers there as possible. I'll be kicking around all day and am looking forward to seeing some old friends and meeting some new ones. The address is 3443 Nelson Bay Road Bobs Farm, and the ph number is 02 49826411. Cafe also open on the day.

Hope to see you there,

Shawn Sherlock
Head Brewer
Murray's Craft Brewing Co.


----------



## Weizguy (14/5/09)

Gough said:


> G'day all,
> 
> We've finally hit the ground running here at Port Stephens near Newcastle after moving our brewery from Taylors Arm on the Mid North Coast of NSW. The move was a massive mission and I'm still getting over it... But that's another story!
> 
> ...


I look forward to hearing a bit of that story regarding the big move.

Just have to work out how I'm getting there from Schooey's, after the AHB pub crawl in Sydney in Saturday.
Aah, I'm sure it will all take care of itself.  

See ya Sunday.

<subliminal message> Grand Cru, Grand Cru, Grand Cru </subliminal message>

Les out  
P.S. Did I mention that the new site is about 10 minutes drive from my house. (Anyone jealous?)


----------



## Gough (14/5/09)

Sounds like a great way to 'recover' from the pub crawl to me Les! Look forward to seeing you there.

Shawn.


----------



## MHB (14/5/09)

Les, i will be heading off from here around 10:30 if you want a lift, ask the big fella if he wants a ride to.
M


----------



## schooey (14/5/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Just have to work out how I'm getting there from Schooey's, after the AHB pub crawl in Sydney in Saturday.
> Aah, I'm sure it will all take care of itself.



I think it just did... :blink:

Just read this and said to the cook that Murray's are having their open day Sunday, you wanna go for lunch?

She said... "That'd be cool"

Leave pass for the pub crawl and an open day at a brewery? Somebody pinch me....


----------



## schooey (14/5/09)

MHB said:


> Les, i will be heading off from here around 10:30 if you want a lift, ask the big fella if he wants a ride to.
> M



hah!.. Maybe you want a lift so you can sample too?


----------



## MHB (14/5/09)

its an option....i'm open to offers.
M


----------



## Weizguy (14/5/09)

schooey said:


> I think it just did... :blink:
> 
> Just read this and said to the cook that Murray's are having their open day Sunday, you wanna go for lunch?
> 
> ...


A truly magnificent result.

Thanks, Champion.
See ya tomorrow and I'll bring the growler of priming fluid.


----------



## MHB (17/5/09)

Nice to go to a small brewery and find a line up of seven or eight beers that you are not just happy to drink, but are happy to drink again and again and ..



Even better with good food and good company

Great to see so many of the usual suspects

Schooey and family; thanks for the lift, nice to be able to have the couple extra.

Shawn you keep making them this good and I will keep drinking them thanks for some terrific beer mate.



Mark


----------



## Bizier (17/5/09)

I am jealous.

Congrats to Murray's for product that justifies expansion.

Great work.


----------



## Gough (17/5/09)

Thanks all...

Was a great day today. Poured a LOT of beer, ran a few tours of the brewery and spoke to a lot of beer lovers. It is great to be back in the Hunter. hope to see as many of you guys as possible at the brewery - give me a yell when you're coming. And Mark - glad to see you're still standing after that Anniversary Ale!  

Shawn.


----------



## Offline (17/5/09)

how did i miss this thread <_< ?


----------



## Weizguy (17/5/09)

Bizier said:


> I am jealous.
> 
> Congrats to Murray's for product that justifies expansion.
> 
> Great work.


justifies "explanation unnecessary"

Shawn may read this and think I'm yanking his chain. Well done anyway. I'm happy to evangelise about Murray's.

Happy to hear about the wheat beer too. Will do my best to catch up soon.

Offline: - What happened was the thread was started, then I added a post and it went into a deep sleep; buried under an onslaught of new posts. Must have been a busy night, or a drunken one :chug:  
You were missed, but no-one had your phone number iirc


----------



## Bizier (17/5/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> justifies "explanation unnecessary"



necessitates might have been a better choice of words. Point being, very good beer.


----------



## Brewman_ (17/5/09)

Missed this one too. Oh well. I really love Murrays beers.

Sounds like a good day.

Steve.


----------



## MAUOMBO (9/7/09)

ok, my Murrays story...

I went to Dan Murphys and picked up some leffe blonde and some sassy blond

unfortunately the Sassy was over-carbed and every one I opened went everywhere...

so I wrote to murrays to tell them, had a good chat with Shawn and yesterday when I returned home was a cube as a welcome home present!

what customer service!!!

as soon as the the next batch is ready (about 2 weeks I think) my next order directly with them is in

excellent beer and follow-up 

MAUOMBO


----------



## Gerard_M (9/7/09)

MAUOMBO said:


> ok, my Murrays story...
> 
> I went to Dan Murphys and picked up some leffe blonde and some sassy blond
> 
> MAUOMBO




OK so there is the mistake. If you want fresh, don't go to Dan's

I had a great afternoon a couple of Sundays ago at Murray's. Sampled all the tap beers & settled on the Pilsner for the afternoon before finishing up with a couple of Porters. These 2 particular beers were both outstanding examples of their particular style. The venue is great, plenty of people were enjoying the beers, the food was pretty good & the one man band was even enjoyable. A few more signs on the road as you head from Nelson Bay would be nice!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## MAUOMBO (10/7/09)

I am eagerly awaiting the porter to be finished to buy some

re the pilsner - I think its the best Aussie pilsner (beating my previous favourite from redoak)

MAUOMBO


----------



## gap (10/7/09)

MAUOMBO said:


> re the pilsner - I think its the best Aussie pilsner (beating my previous favourite from redoak)
> 
> MAUOMBO



I will certainly agree with this. The Pils from Murray's is fantastic.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## Gerard_M (12/7/09)

MAUOMBO said:


> re the pilsner - I think its the best Aussie pilsner (beating my previous favourite from redoak)
> 
> MAUOMBO




It is a very good Pilsner, & better than the RedOak version, but I wouldn't go as far as to say it is the best in Australia. 

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## .DJ. (13/7/09)

the Sassy's I got from Wollies Liqour a while ago were all over carbed too....

Not blaming murrays, I do believe its a storage/freshness issue...


----------



## BitterBulldog (15/7/09)

I haven't met a Murray's i haven't loved yet! 

had the Pilsner, PA & SB! all delicious!

only wish they were 6 pack. i tend to buy something else over it for the quantity if i know a few friends are coming over.

have also had a few overcarbed or mishandled. 

the beer tastes so fresh & nice that it's probably my fave beer atm!

it's state of origin tonight so might have to get some & cheer on the NSW Bulldogs!


----------

